# [ot] Microsoft Windows Longhorn

## norc

was hat das mit 

Microsoft Windows Longhorn

auf sich??

gabs da mal nicht was mit in die hardware intigrierter spy-stuff?

----------

## mondauge

Jo.. gabs mal.. Das Zeug, was du glaub ich meinst, heißt TCPA. Das sind zwei Teile: Ein Kryptochip auf dem Mainboard und ein Softwareteil, der bei Windows Longhorn zuerst Palladium hieß und jetzt NGSCB (Next Generation Secure Comuting Base) genannt wird. In OTW gabs da mal ne interessante Diskussion dazu.

Theoretisch kann das NGSCB Zeug eingesetzt werden, um was ähnliches zu erreichen, was auch bei SE-Linux zur Zeit entwickelt wird. Eigentlich nicht schlecht also.. nur kann man das ganze auch etwas missbrauchen  :Wink: 

Wenn du mehr wissen willst, dann schau dir doch mal http://www.againsttcpa.com/ an

----------

## Decker

Palladium:

Wenn Microsoft etwas supertolles und neues entwickelt, und unter die Leute bringen will, und Microsoft auch will, dass es in den Köpfen der Leute auch hängen bleibt weil es sooo supertoll ist, so gibt man dem "Baby" einen einfachen, blumigen Namen den jeder Normalbürger aussprechen kann.

NGSCB:

Gerät das aber allzusehr in die Kritik, muss man schleunigst das "Baby" umbenennen, in einen kryptischen Namen der für viele unaussprechlich ist, und somit nicht in den Köpfen der Leute hängenbleibt, so dass man ihnen das Zeugs heimlich unterschieben kann.

Das ist dann Marketing à la Microsoft!

----------

## norc

 *Quote:*   

> so gibt man dem "Baby" einen einfachen, blumigen Namen den jeder Normalbürger aussprechen kann.
> 
> 

 

ich glaube das ist es;)

aber ist denn TCPA nicht illegal?

Weitere frage:

Wär es nicht möglich, dass sowas wie TCPA nicht schon in winxp und der heutigen hardware schon implementiert ist und voll im "gange" ist?

----------

## mondauge

 *norc wrote:*   

> Wär es nicht möglich, dass sowas wie TCPA nicht schon in winxp und der heutigen hardware schon implementiert ist und voll im "gange" ist?

 

Das ist sogar sehr wahrscheinlich.. So Änderungen kommen langsam und schleichend. Sobald es jeder dann hat, wird es aktiviert und dann werden wir sehen, wohin das führt. Nicht dass ich hier Verschwörungstheorien schüren will ^^

----------

## Romses

Ich habe bereits einen solchen "Fritz Chip" in meinem Laptop...

Seit einiger Zeit verbaut IBM die dinger...

Ich weis nur noch nicht, eas ich mit dem Ding alles anstellen kann...

Gruß Romses

----------

## PhoenixCP

Sorry wenn ich euch unterbreche, aber der ursprüngliche Zusammenhang der in diesem Thread hervorhgehoben wird, ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.

Nicht MS hat sich TCPA ausgedacht, sonder eines der vielen Standardisierungsgremien. Das ganze soll auf eine Hardwarelösung aufsetzen, die vom OS unterstützt wird.

MS hat mit den Entwicklungen zu Longhorn damit begonnen, dieses zu implementieren und zu nutzen. Auch bei Linux wird dies über kurz oder lang der Fall sein.

Das was jetzt in Windows XP und 2000 drin ist und mit Sicherheit auch bei Linux zu finden sein wird, ist DRM, was eine Vorstufe des ganze darstellt.

Hintergrund des ganzen ist recht einfach: Es sollen urheberrechtsverletzungen mit neuen Mitteln verhindert und festgestellt werden. Diesen Sinn erfüllt der Kryptochip, der in der Lage sein soll, diese Codes zu überprüfen und gegebenenfalls freizugeben. Das ganze wird deshalb in Hardware gegossen, damit nicht gleich wieder die Crackerszene in Aufruhr verfällt und versucht Software auszuhebeln.

Aber fest steht: Der Zusammenhang mit TCPA-Hardware und Longhorn ist einfach nur falsch.

Gruss

phoenix

----------

## hoschi

 *Romses wrote:*   

> Ich habe bereits einen solchen "Fritz Chip" in meinem Laptop...
> 
> Seit einiger Zeit verbaut IBM die dinger...
> 
> Ich weis nur noch nicht, eas ich mit dem Ding alles anstellen kann...
> ...

 

man könnten in z.b. ausschalten, was bei ibm immo hardwareseitig möglich ist  :Smile: 

@über mir:

das ist nicht ganz korrekt, linus hat sich relativ ablehnend zu tcpa geäußert, er wird allerdings nichts gegen jemanden unternehmen der z.b. einen entsprechen kernelpatch entwicklen würde.

im offizielen kernel werden wir also den support für einen fritz-chip oder ähnlich nie sehen.

apple lehnt übrigens, als einer der wenigen großen, tcpa ab.

meiner meinung muss man an alzheimer leiden, wenn man sich freiwillig tcpa ausliefert. nehmen wir mal an, ein admin der "hoch gesicherten" tcpa server knallt durch und konfiguriert die server um z.b. ein trojaner zu installieren...oder praktisch alle software auf allen angeschlossenen pcs zu sperren *muhahahahahhah* *lol*

würde die westliche welt erstmal gründlich in die steinzeit zurück katapultieren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalu

kenn mich nicht 100% aus, ich stell mir den effekt aehnlich schlimm wie iplaws fuer software vor.

soweit ich weis ist der chip sowas wie ne art checksummenchecker

und er ist nicht nur auf dem motherboard , auf jeder komponente ist ein solcher chip zu finden. bei der xbox ist eine vorversion oder abgespeckte version im einsatz.

glaubt man geruechten soll es auf dem pc nicht so einfach werden ihn zu umgehen.

das diese chips jetzt schon verbaut werden, seh ich an manchen gecrackten spielen neuer bauart (oh boese boese) die bei manchen pcs (aelter) mit ein und demselben crack laufen, auf anderen (neuer) aber ploetzlich bestimmte bugs aufweisen die verhindern das man weiterkommt. im speziellen fall wars ein neuer hp rechner.

es sollte ein gesetz geben das die hersteller verpflichtet anzugeben ob das so ein chip drin ist, aber... ich traeum lieber weiter, denn so ein gesetz von einer regierung die der musikindustrie einen blankogesetzesentwurf vorlegt der ohne kommentar uebernommen wird, ist voellig utopisch, ebenso utopisch ist es zu glauben das die gesetze zum "schutze" des geistigen eigentums nicht kommen werden.

----------

## norc

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> man könnten in z.b. ausschalten, was bei ibm immo hardwareseitig möglich ist 
> 
> 

 

<--- bist du dir da sicher??

warum dann der ganze aufstand wenn es sich einfach abschalten könnte..

und außerdem, wie das schon gesagt wurde ist der chip nicht nur auf dem motherboard sondern in jedem hardware bauteil zu finden (also nicht wirklich zu finden aber..)

...

und warum sollte es ein solches gesetz geben. damit du gezielt rechner und hardware kaufen kannst, um das ziel der TCPA zu umgehen??

----------

## Ragin

IBM hat doch schon (soweit ich weiss) einen "Treiber" für die TCPA Unterstützung unter Linux programmiert. Das war aber auch schon vor knapp einem Jahr...

----------

## Decker

 *PhoenixCP wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hintergrund des ganzen ist recht einfach: Es sollen urheberrechtsverletzungen mit neuen Mitteln verhindert und festgestellt werden.

 

Das ist der eigentliche Zweck. Dem Anwender wird es aber anders Verkauft. Es wird suggeriert, dass das Ganze den Anwender selbst schützt, vor böser Software, Viren, Würmer, Trojaner usw.; dass der Anwender sicher im Internet unterwegs sein soll, dass seine Dateien nicht von Unbefugten gelesen werden können und vieles mehr.

Das ganze Funktioniert aber nur mit Unterstützung des Betriebssystems. D.h. wenn Linux sich um den Chip nicht kümmert, und auch keine Linux-Software geschrieben wird, die TCPA nötig hätte (GPL-Software braucht keinen Kopierschutz), wayne?

 :Wink: 

----------

## PhoenixCP

 *Decker wrote:*   

>  *PhoenixCP wrote:*   
> 
> Hintergrund des ganzen ist recht einfach: Es sollen urheberrechtsverletzungen mit neuen Mitteln verhindert und festgestellt werden. 
> 
> Das ist der eigentliche Zweck. Dem Anwender wird es aber anders Verkauft. Es wird suggeriert, dass das Ganze den Anwender selbst schï¿½tzt, vor bï¿½ser Software, Viren, Wï¿½rmer, Trojaner usw.; dass der Anwender sicher im Internet unterwegs sein soll, dass seine Dateien nicht von Unbefugten gelesen werden kï¿½nnen und vieles mehr.
> ...

 

Das wird nicht nur suggeriert, dies ist ein positiver Nebeneffekt, der durch ein geeignete Implementation erreicht werden. Um genau zu sein handelt es sich dabei um eine Art Sandbox, die parallel zum normalen System lÃ¤uft und keine Systemverletzenden Zugriffe zulÃ¤sst. Nur Software, welche nach bestimmten Kriterien zertifiziert ist,  darf ausserhalb dieser Sandbox agieren.

Es geht ja auch nicht darum, das GPL-Software mit einem Kopierschutz versehen werden soll. Aber wenn auch Linux diese Hardware geeignet unterstÃ¼tzt, dann kann auch auf dieser Plattform das Urheberrecht geschÃ¼tzt werden. 

Nicht alles was an neuen Entwicklungen kommt, ist immer so schlecht oder bÃ¶se wie es dargestellt wird. Besonders die Einleitung dieses Threads zeugt von fehlerhaften Informationen, fÃ¼r die ich dem Poster aber keine Schuld zuweisen will. Je nach den konsumierten Medien leidet die Menge und Klarheit der Informationen. Und daraus resultieren solche Threads wie dieser.

----------

## Romses

Hallo mal wieder

Den Fritz Chip in meinem Notebook muss man ersteinmal aktivieren.

Defaultmässig ist er ausgeschaltet.

Da es momentan noch keine Betriebssysteme gibt, die diesen Chip voarussetzen, und solange der Chip noch nicht in irgendwelche Hardware fest integriert iste (north- bzw. Southbridge)  _kann_ man ihn benutzen.

So wie ich die Sache bisher verstehe, funktioniert der Chip auch als Schlüsselspeicher. Richtig angewendet liesse sich dieser Chip meiner Meinung nach schon sinvoll nutzen.

Erst, wenn Authentifizierungen mit einem (meiner meinung nach nicht vertrauenswürdigen) Server erforderlich wird, um ein Betriebssystem zu booten, bzw. eine Software zu starten, wird die Sache Haarig...

gruß Romses

----------

## Inte

Hier ein paar Appetithappen zum Thema TCPA:

Der erste Link ist eine Sendung (März '04) von RadioTux. Mehr oder weniger objektiv, aber dennoch ein paar interessante Informationen.

RadioTux - wer oder was ist TCG? oder whom do we trust today? (~40MB .OGG)

Und hier läßt sich jemand in seinem Blog über die Sendung aus. Meiner Meinung nach eine gute Zusammenfassung.

Schrankmonsters  Blog - "RadioTux" oder "Oh Gott der Himmel stürzt ein: linuxt um euer Leben !"

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## PhoenixCP

Genau das meinte ich, als ich davon sprach, das falsche Informationen kursieren. Die Leute werden damit abgeschreckt bzw. aufgeschreckt. Wenn ich in den Blog schaue, dann bekomm ich das Grausen. Wenn das jemand liest, der den Hintergrund nicht oder nur ungenügend kennt, wird er daraus schliessen, das MS ne Hardwarelösung baut, um damit den Nutzer zu ärgern.

DEM IST ABER NICHT SO

----------

## Lenz

Trotzdem sollte man lieber die Augen offenhalten und skeptisch sein, als alles mit sich - ohne es zu hinterfragen - machen zu lassen.

----------

## PhoenixCP

Das ist ja richtig Lenz. Aber dann muss man es richtig hinterfragen und nicht nur vom Hörensagen her: Ist von MS, ist doof.

----------

## hoschi

der viren-schutz ist für portage-anwender sowieso irgendwie nicht nötig, portage versorgt uns ziemlich gut mit einer rießigen menge an sicherer software, mit dem rest von außerhalb muss man mit oder ohne tcpa vorsichtig sein.

drm ist genau so ein witz für linux, die meisten von uns sind für die freie weitergabe von wissen und informationen, drm ist ja wohl das eklatante gegenteil -> informationen und wissen nur gegen cash.

außerdem eigent sich tcpa wunderbar um einen konkurrenten zu foppen...gibt man einfach sein spiel nicht als tcpa-konform frei, nach ein paar jahren fällt auch erstmal die kostenlose "tcpa-registrierung" für klein programmierer weg, das gibt mir zu denken.

tcpa hätte theoretisch schon vorteile, aber irgendwie habe ich die schon alle, will sie nicht, oder das nx-bit von amd hat sich schon drum gekümmert  :Shocked: 

----------

## dalu

 *norc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und warum sollte es ein solches gesetz geben. damit du gezielt rechner und hardware kaufen kannst, um das ziel der TCPA zu umgehen??

 

ja klar , ich brauch das nicht und ich will das nicht (privat), zumindest nicht in der form in der es geplant ist.

geschaeftlich machts eh keinen grossen unterschied, da man dort ohnehin fuer alles eine lizenz haben muss , im fall das man einem konkurrenten ein dorn im auge ist. das alles natuerlich nur unter der voraussetzung das es nicht missbraucht wird, woran ich extreme zweifel habe.

und zu 'wayne', ich bin mir sicher das irgendwann ein gesetz kommen wird das vorschreibt, dass jedes os eine tcpa implementierung haben muss, und dass das ausschalten der chips unter strafandrohung verboten ist. und ich denke nicht, dass das vor privatleuten halt machen wird.

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> und zu 'wayne', ich bin mir sicher das irgendwann ein gesetz kommen wird das vorschreibt, dass jedes os eine tcpa implementierung haben muss, und dass das ausschalten der chips unter strafandrohung verboten ist. und ich denke nicht, dass das vor privatleuten halt machen wird.

 

wie heisst nochmal der artikel im gg auf dem sich die raf berufen hat?

glaubst du ja selber nicht, so was geht in unserem rechtsstaat gar nicht  :Wink: 

dazu müsste das internet staatlich sein, wie unsere straßen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## norc

 *PhoenixCP wrote:*   

> Genau das meinte ich, als ich davon sprach, das falsche Informationen kursieren. Die Leute werden damit abgeschreckt bzw. aufgeschreckt. Wenn ich in den Blog schaue, dann bekomm ich das Grausen. Wenn das jemand liest, der den Hintergrund nicht oder nur ungenügend kennt, wird er daraus schliessen, das MS ne Hardwarelösung baut, um damit den Nutzer zu ärgern.
> 
> DEM IST ABER NICHT SO

 

<- das hast du abver nicht auf mich bezogen oder?

----------

## dalu

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie heisst nochmal der artikel im gg auf dem sich die raf berufen hat?
> 
> glaubst du ja selber nicht, so was geht in unserem rechtsstaat gar nicht 
> ...

 

danke fuer den versuch meine paranoia etwas zu lindern hehe, naja ich hoffs vielleicht seh ich manche sachen auch zu pessimistisch, irgendwie hat nur die erfahrung gezeigt das alles das man ausnutzen kann auch ausgenutzt wird, moral ist meist 2.ranging wenn geld im spiel ist. naja che sera , sera.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Hi,

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> IBM hat doch schon (soweit ich weiss) einen "Treiber" für die TCPA Unterstützung unter Linux programmiert. Das war aber auch schon vor knapp einem Jahr...

 

Du beziehst dich auf den Treiber hier

http://www.research.ibm.com/gsal/tcpa/

bzw.

http://www.research.ibm.com/gsal/tcpa/tpm-1.1b.tar.gz

Der Treiber war zumindest bisher nicht praktikabel da er Timeouts von mehreren Minuten hat, zumindest war das mein alter Kenntnisstand.

Gruß Michael

** Edit **

Heise war mal wieder schneller als ich mit Google

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/39454

----------

## norc

wird es dann aber auch möglich sein die tcpa hardware künftig per befehl oder schalter abzuschalten??

oder kann ich selber opensource (nicht wirklich so gemeint...) oder selbst programmierte software auch zertifizieren, oder muss ich da zu debian oder microsoft und so gehen??

----------

## Decker

Es soll abschaltbar sein. Longhorn soll mit dem Feature im abgeschalteten Modus per default ausgeliefert werden. In den USA wird aber von einigen Leuten ein Gesetzt angestrebt, welches TCPA vorschreibt.

Nur wenn du willst, das deine Software in der geschützten Sandbox ablaufen soll (also im TCPA-Context), musst du sie zertifizieren lassen. Allerdigs soll das Einiges kosten. Von ca. 5000$ war mal dir Rede, weiß aber nicht ob das wirklich so teuer bleibt.

Außerdem wird nicht MS deine Software zertifizieren, sondern eine unabhängige Institution.

----------

## pest

Soweit ich das von CCC weiß soll der gesammte Datentransfer über den Bus damit verschlüsselt werden. So das dadurch ein eingreifen selbst auf Hardwareebene aus bleibt. 

Dieser Hardwarechip wird "Fritz-Chip" genannt, nach dem US-Senator, der das Ganze als Gesetz durchbringen möchte.

Und die dazu gehörende Softwarekomonente von MS hieß mal Palladium.

Gab dazu mal eine Chaosradio Sendung Nr. 78 soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann. Und wie schon gesagt soll das Ganze dann mit Checksummen von Dateien geregelt werden. Da diese ja sogut wie einzigartig sind.

Nun gibt es allerdings wohl noch ein anderes Problem für MS & Konsorten, das n Typ aus den USA sich die ganze Idee noch vor MS hat patentieren lassen, da sie das System schon auf einer Messe vorgestellt hatten aber noch kein Patent zu der Zeit besaßen.

Weiß aber auch nicht was aus der Sache geworden ist.

Aber so ist das nun mal mit den großen Unternehmen.

Wenn sie noch nicht genug Macht besitzen müssen sie sich noch was einfallen lassen.

Ist ja echt n Wunder das IBM so zu Linux hält.

Meiner Meinung nach mach das vielleicht Sinn für die Serversysteme von MS um dort das ausführen von bestimmter Software wie Trojaner zu verhindern.

Aber z.B. in nem groß Rechennetzwerk von Sun wo ne Menge an Programmieren sitzen, würde das die Arbeit ja nur behindern.

MS sollte es mal lieber hinbekommen, das man Windows auch vernünftig ohne Administrator Rechte benutzen kann. Wenn ich daran denke, das man sich ständig Abmelden muss, um nur eine Kleinigkeit installieren zu können.

Das würde z.B. für Longhorn Sinn machen.

Gruß Pest.

PS: Weiß einer wie nochmal diese Paket von Microsoft für Windows heiß, um z.b. die Dos Befehle mit den Unix Befehlen auszutauchen?

Es soll Unixern beim Umstieg auf Windows helfen(so von MS ausgedacht).

----------

## dalu

 *pest wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Weiß einer wie nochmal diese Paket von Microsoft für Windows heiß, um z.b. die Dos Befehle mit den Unix Befehlen auszutauchen?
> 
> Es soll Unixern beim Umstieg auf Windows helfen(so von MS ausgedacht).

 

unixtools, die bins sind aber etwas aelter, es fehlt zB bei ls die -h option usw

edit: ups ne das ist nicht von ms, dann keine ahnung sryLast edited by dalu on Fri Sep 17, 2004 12:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoschi

 *dalu wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   
> 
> wie heisst nochmal der artikel im gg auf dem sich die raf berufen hat?
> 
> glaubst du ja selber nicht, so was geht in unserem rechtsstaat gar nicht 
> ...

 

mein versuch ist eh fürn arsch:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51131

tja, so schnell...

----------

## dalu

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mein versuch ist eh fürn arsch:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51131
> ...

 

mmmh brumm ich da nur

kopf hoch, laechelnd geht die welt zugrunde  :Wink: 

kennst die gesetze der thermodynamik?

gg: laws thermodynamics humor

viel spass  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Decker

 *pest wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun gibt es allerdings wohl noch ein anderes Problem für MS & Konsorten, das n Typ aus den USA sich die ganze Idee noch vor MS hat patentieren lassen, da sie das System schon auf einer Messe vorgestellt hatten aber noch kein Patent zu der Zeit besaßen.

 

Die Geschichte ist etwas anders. MS hat behauptet, das System nicht zum Zwecke von DRM entwickelt zu haben. Daraufhin hat der Typ genau das als Patent angemeldet. Das heißt, entweder gibt MS zu, dass es zu diesem Zweck entwickelt wurde, oder es zahlt Gebühren an den Typen der das Patent angemeldet hat, wenn es als DRM eingesetzt wird. Wie das aber weiterging, weiß ich auch nicht mehr.

 *pest wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Weiß einer wie nochmal diese Paket von Microsoft für Windows heiß, um z.b. die Dos Befehle mit den Unix Befehlen auszutauchen?
> 
> Es soll Unixern beim Umstieg auf Windows helfen(so von MS ausgedacht).

 

Kennst du Services for UNIX

Ich zitiere mal aus der Feature Liste:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Familiar UNIX Tools
> 
> Use more than 300 UNIX utilities and tools (conforming to the IEEE 1003.2-1992 standard) that work as they would on UNIX systems, including awk, grep, sed, tr, cut, tar, cpio, and many others.

 

----------

## hoschi

ich wette ms verklagt ihn wegen prior-art  :Very Happy: 

oder er wird ein held, oder...er wird ziemlich reich (billy hat ja das geld)

könnte natürlich auch einfach einen unfall haben *buahha*

----------

